# Motorbikes: Rental in Koh Samui



## royally (Aug 8, 2012)

Hi All,

I have been looking around the Island and have thus far found a few Bike Rentals that have quoted 3,000 Baht a month for the smaller mopeds (Honda Click etc).

My partner and I have decided to go for one bike to share between us so will need on of the bigger bikes for comfort. This is where I encounter a huge jump in prices. Although the bigger bikes may only be 20cc's bigger engine, the price seems to go up a lot.

My question is this; do you know the best place/shop to get something like a honda pcx for 4,000-4,500 baht a month? I will be on the island for a couple of years working so need a good reliable bike from a reliable outfit to have for a long term rental.

Hope someone can help or perhaps owns bikes for rentals.

Royally


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

Regarding the difference in rental costs - reflected in the purchase costs.
A Honda PCX can cost close to 80,000 baht, whereas a Yamaha Fino (115cc), Honda Scoopy, Click etc are around 45,000 baht.
I've yet to see an explanation of where the extra 30,000 baht is on a PCX.
The latest range of Honda PCX is 153cc, the first models were 125cc - you can still buy these at around 70,000.

Suggestion before renting - ensure your medical/accident insurance covers you for riding a motorcycle in Thailand, also whether they require you to gain a Thai licence ie that they will cover you on a UK motorcycle licence long-term.

For two years - have you considered buying, and re-selling at the end of your time there?

Also see this thread for info/comments: what type scooter do you ride?


----------

